# هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2008)

*هل الزواج بلا حب يعيش ؟ !!
 سؤال محير من الصعب الاجابه عنه 
فهناك من يقول ان الحب هو الحياه والزواج بدونه قد يكون مصيره الفشل


وعلى الجانب الاخر هناك فريق يؤمن بأن الموده والرحمه والعشره بين الزوجين 
قد يصل بهما الى اسما معاني الحب بل هو اقوى من الحب نفسه


وهذا الاختلاف من طبيعة البشر 
ولكن لو نظرنا بمن حولنا لوجدنا ان الزواج بدون حب))خطر)) بل انه يدق اول 
مسمار في نعش الزواج


والزواج ليس مجرد رباط اجتماعي بين رجل وامرأه .. بل هو مسئوليه تقع على 
عاتق الاثنين معا وشركه رأسمالها التفاهم العطاء بلا حدود


والحب بمثابة الماء والهواء الذي يمنح الزوجين الحياه والبقاء والاستمرار 
في وجه أي عاصفه مفاجئه


هناك من يقول بان الزواج بدون حب امر مخيف لان الارتباط العاطفي يجعل 
الاثنين في حالة شعور دائم بالامان .. والزواج بدون حب يجعل كلا الطرفين غارقا 
في الاحساس بالعزله والخوف والترقب ويمتليء كل طرف بالرغبه بجرح الطرف 
الاخر


ويقول البعض ايضا .. اننا ندفع ثمن الزواج دون حب من صحتنا النفسيه 
والعقليه


لكن بالحب يكون بامكاننا الانتصار معا على المشكلات التي تواجهنا ويمتليء 
قلب الانسان بالاحساس بأنه محبوب ومقبول لشخصه بكل صفاته الحلوه وغير 
الحلوه بعيدا عن زواج المصلحه القائم على اسباب المال والمنصب 
))والذي دائما مايفشل))


وفي الزواج القائم على الحب يجد كل طرف القدره على الانسجام مع نفسه ومع 
شريك حياته ولكن عندما يختفي الحب من الزواج تصبح الحياه مع النفس ومع شريك 
الحياه عذابا .. وترى الرجل يغرق في العمل والسهر خارج البيت والمرأه تخرج 
غضبها في ابناءها ومشاكل دائمه بالبيت مع الزوج


وفي الزواج على اساس الحب تعيش ونوافذ احاسيسك مفتوحه لاستقبال رسائل 
الموده والتفاهم وارسالها


ومع الزواج دون حب تصبح النوافذ بالعقل مغلقه
وفي الزواج على اساس الحب انت تسعى لتحسين صورتك امام نفسك


وفي الزواج دون حب انت تتعمد هزيمة نفسك في النهايه


هناك مزايا لاتحصى في الزواج على اساس الحب 
وسلبيات بلا عدد في الزواج بدون حب 
ولكن الحياه علمتنا ان العواطف لاتخضع لقواعد ثابته 
فهناك نماذج لاناس تزوجت عن حب وفشلت ووصل الزوجان الى مفترق طرق وباتت 
حياتهما معا مستحيله
وهناك اناس تزوجوا بدون حب واستقامت حياتهما ووصل الزوجان الى مرحله ساميه 
من التفاهم والرضا والسعاده 


انها مسأله محيره فعلا ..
ولاندري أي الحزبين افضل


ولكني اؤمن بأن الحياة بلا حب شقاء والمهم ان يسعى كل منا الى اعلى درجات 
الحب مع النفس ومع الاخرين حتى يصبح للحياة معنى 


عموما قد نتفق وقد نختلف واترك لكم حرية ابداء الرأي في هذه القضيه 
الشائكه..


منقول لانه عجبنى :t23:*


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع اكثر من رائع
دونا نبيل
وفى نفس الوقت هام جدا وانا شخصيا مع المقولتين
بمعنى ان يقوم الزواج معتمدا على حب الطرفين مسبقا
وقد يجعل الحب بينهما على تحمل اى عقبات تظهر فى حياتهم 
بعد الزواج وفى نفس الوقت قد تحدث صدمة لا يستحملها ذلك
الحب الرومانسى مع قسوة الحياة فيفشل ذلك الزواج
كما انى مع الزواج الغير قائم على الحب المسبق لانة مع العشرة
قد يتولد حب اخر قد يكون غير رومانسى ولكنة واقعى يتحمل اى هبوب 
من رياح التغيير بسبب قسوة الحياة ومن الممكن ايضا ان يفشل
لانة قد يكون مبنى اساسا على نوع من الطمع او الغش
ومن هنا اقول انة لابد وجود رباط قوى فى الحالتين لانجاح الزواج
هذا الرباط هو التفاهم المتبادل وانكار الذات ويتم ذلك بالاستعداد
النفسى والروحى لتحمل مسؤلية الزواج وهذا ما ذكرتة فى موضوع
سابق لى فالزواج عطاء والحب احيانا يكون امتلاك انانى لا يصلح بمفردة لانجاح زواج
واسف على الاطالة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> دونا نبيل
> وفى نفس الوقت هام جدا وانا شخصيا مع المقولتين
> بمعنى ان يقوم الزواج معتمدا على حب الطرفين مسبقا
> ...



دائماً ما يكون تعليقك رائع واثراء لاى موضوع يا وليم .....ميرررسى لتعليقك المفيد وربنا يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا مش هعلق

كلام وليم جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

والتعليق انا اتفق معاه

مع انى احترت فى امره

مره يتكلم على المرأه بطريقه جميله واى

وساعه يهاجم المرأه

ميرسى اوى يا دونتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*زواج بلا حب مثل مركب بدون شراع
زواج بلا حب مثل انسان الى بدون قلب 
يمشى يتحرك يعيش معنا ولكنه لايشعر بوجوده
لا يحس بمن حوله نعم موجود ولكنه لا يشعر بوجوده
فعدم وجود الحب من المحتمل ان يستمر الزواج ولكن بصورة 
تختلف فى حالة وجود الحب يعيش الزواج ولكن تموت اشياء اخرى 
حلو الموضوع ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## سيزار (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مشكورين على التعليقات الرائعه دى 

واشكر اختنا الغاليه - دونا-  على انتقاء مواضيعها وقيمتها .. وتسلم ايدك يا ست الكل .. مع احترامى وتقديرى

---------------------
هل الزواج بلا حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتفق مع ما كتب فى رأس الموضوع ان ...................::::

(وعلى الجانب الاخر هناك فريق يؤمن بأن الموده والرحمه والعشره بين الزوجين 
قد يصل بهما الى اسما معاني الحب بل هو اقوى من الحب نفسه)

طبعا نفترض انهم متجوزين لانهم متفقين مع بعض فى كل شىء الاخلاق والدين وكل شىء بينهم مناسب وعن اقتناع.. ولكن لا يوجد حب فى الاول يعنى !!!
انا متفق مع هذه النظريه 
يعنى ان الحب يأتى بعد الجواز ... نتيجه لحاجات كتيره  ومنها العشره والموده .. وانه يوجد رابط قوى بينهم وهو احساس الامان والسلامه والذى لم يظهر قبل الجواز .. وعلى كلا من الطرفين اظهار الاهتمام وانه يقوم كل من الطرفين بأشباع الاخر سواء نفسيا روحيا ماديا ..... الخ .. من متطلبات لازمه لتسير قطار الزوجيه
اذا اتوماتيك الحب يظهر ويبان ويشتاقوا الى بعضهم البعض وتكثر الاهتمامات بينهم وذلك نابع من حسن المعامله من الطرفين واحترام وتقدير كلا منهما الاخر فهو اهم شىء فى الحب الذى ياتى بعد الجواز ... اذا اقول
ان الوصله التى اتت بعد الجواز وزاد تدعيمها ب السلوك الطيب لدى الراجل والمراه يكون فى نظرى احسن واحلى واجمد وصله قويه من الطرفين وينتج عنها حب لا ينسى مدى الايام .. ولو حصل خلاف ذلك  فتكون النتيجه سيئه للغايه ولا تحتمل ... لان الوصله او الصله التى بينهم وهو الحب لا يوجد له مكان لا قبل الجواز ولا بعده .. اعتقد دمار شامل ..

وتحياتى للاخت دونا كتير على الموضوع دا 
وشكرا​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا مش هقدر اضيف حاجه عن اللي قولتوه*
*ووليم قال نفس الكلام اللي فعلا كنت عايزه اقوله*
*الطريقين يحتملوا النجاح ويحتملوا الفشل*
*انا بؤيد حكايه الزواج بدون حب اللي بيجي مع العشره بس دي ما بتكنش قاعده مسلم بيها*
*لكن بتحصل*

*ميرسي يا دونا*
*علي الموضوع الرائع دا والواقعي*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ايواااااااااااااااااااااا هو ده كاندى ودونا فهمين طبعا ​


----------



## سيزار (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> ايواااااااااااااااااااااا هو ده كاندى ودونا فهمين طبعا ​



---------------

تقصدى يعنى يا ميرنا تحالف العظماء ؟؟؟ ولا ايه الحكايه :thnk0001:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



candy shop قال:


> انا مش هعلق
> 
> كلام وليم جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه معلشى يا كاندى بكر ه لما وليم يتجوز هيبطل يهاجم المرأه خالص:smil15:
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يا سلام على الكلام الجميل
ميرسى يا دونا على موضوعاتك الجميله ربنا يباركك​


----------



## romeo hozaya (13 مايو 2008)

انا مع الاخت مينا في كل ماقالت واحب ان اضيف شي بسيط :
أعتقد الي يتزوج بدون حب كمن يرتكب خطيئة او يغش ويحتال على هذا السر المقدس .
شكرا اختي على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مينا 188 قال:


> *زواج بلا حب مثل مركب بدون شراع
> زواج بلا حب مثل انسان الى بدون قلب
> يمشى يتحرك يعيش معنا ولكنه لايشعر بوجوده
> لا يحس بمن حوله نعم موجود ولكنه لا يشعر بوجوده
> ...



ميرررسى يا مينا على تعليقك الاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اتفق مع *مينا 188 واختلف مع ويليم *

الزواج بلا حب = حياة زوجية مملة 
الزواج بلا حب = نسبة نجاحها اقل من 50% 


الزواج اساساً هدفه الرئيسي تكوين شركة فى الحياة بين اتنين بيحبو بعض
والطبيعي اما يكون فية حب هيكون فية مودة وعشرة 

لو اساس الشركة العشرة والمودة فقط يبقى ممكن يكون الشركة دى مع صديق انتيم لية او اخوه او اخته ولكن مش مع زوجته


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> مشكورين على التعليقات الرائعه دى
> 
> واشكر اختنا الغاليه - دونا-  على انتقاء مواضيعها وقيمتها .. وتسلم ايدك يا ست الكل .. مع احترامى وتقديرى
> 
> ...



ميرررسى يا باشمهند س على ذوقك وعلى مجاملتك الرقيقه وعلى التعليق الاكثر من رائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا مش هقدر اضيف حاجه عن اللي قولتوه*
> *ووليم قال نفس الكلام اللي فعلا كنت عايزه اقوله*
> *الطريقين يحتملوا النجاح ويحتملوا الفشل*
> *انا بؤيد حكايه الزواج بدون حب اللي بيجي مع العشره بس دي ما بتكنش قاعده مسلم بيها*
> ...



ميرررسى يا ميرووو على التعليق الرائع ده وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرررر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> ايواااااااااااااااااااااا هو ده كاندى ودونا فهمين طبعا ​



اكييييييييييييييييييييد فاهمين :hlp:


----------



## الحانوتى (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا مش هقدر اقول اى حاجه على كلام اخواتى
بس سمحونى 
عاوز اقول كلمه واحد ضغير 
انى مفيش حاجه اسمها حب
غير حب ربنا للبشر
حب السيد المسيح للبنى ادم
مثلا اسحق لما اتجوز رقفه هل  كان بيحبها طبعا لا لانو مشفهاش
لكن حبها بعد الجواز 
وابن النبى طوبيد برضو مكنش بيحب مراته لكن ومراته كانت كل شخص تتجوزو يموت لانو كان سكنها الشيطان صح
بس دا اتجوزهاوانجب منها  
سمحونى طولت كلامى بس اللى عاوز اوصلو
انى اولاد المسيح فيهم الحب  فيهم الحب الابدى 
لانه ميقول الانجيل  الله محبه ويقول ايضا حبو بعضكم بعضاً كما احببتكم 
يا اخوتى   اى جواز بدون حب عادى لانى الحب ممكن يجى بعد الجواز بس اهم حاجه انك تكون مع ربنا
سمحونى انا الخاطى طولت عليكو وصلو عنى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> ---------------
> 
> تقصدى يعنى يا ميرنا تحالف العظماء ؟؟؟ ولا ايه الحكايه :thnk0001:



ههههههههههه لا مش بالظبط كده بس لو ميرنا تحب اشرحلكوا قصدهاا ايه انا معنديش مااااانع:t30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> يا سلام على الكلام الجميل
> ميرسى يا دونا على موضوعاتك الجميله ربنا يباركك​



ميررررسى يا نيفا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



romeo Hozaya قال:


> انا مع الاخت مينا في كل ماقالت واحب ان اضيف شي بسيط :
> أعتقد الي يتزوج بدون حب كمن يرتكب خطيئة او يغش ويحتال على هذا السر المقدس .
> شكرا اختي على موضوعك الرائع



اشكرك على التعليق ومرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> اتفق مع *مينا 188 واختلف مع ويليم *
> 
> الزواج بلا حب = حياة زوجية مملة
> الزواج بلا حب = نسبة نجاحها اقل من 50%
> ...


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا أكستريم وربنا يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الحانوتى قال:


> *انا مش هقدر اقول اى حاجه على كلام اخواتى
> بس سمحونى
> عاوز اقول كلمه واحد ضغير
> انى مفيش حاجه اسمها حب
> ...



*ليس هناك ما يمنع او يضر  أن يبدأ الزواج بالحب ويبنى على حب ...أشكر ك على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*بصى يا دونا حلو اوى الكلام اللى  انتى كاتباه ده بجد*
*بس صدقينى فى ناس كتير اوى بتدور على الحب قبل الجواز *
*وفى ناس كتيرة اوى ممكن ترفض انها تتجوز بسبب عدم وجود اى شعور متبادل مابين الطرفين*
*لكن لما تيجى بقى تطبقى الكلام ده فى الواقع*
*تلاقى ان لو الطرف التانى عرف انك ممكن تكونى بتحبيه او حتى حس بأى حاجة ممكن يستغل ده دايماً لجرح مشاعرك*
*او بمعنى اصح مش كل الناس بتقدر الحب ده*

*ربنا يحافظ على ولادو دايماً ويعطينا الحب الابدى الذى به نستطيع ان نعيش مع الله فى محبة ابدية*

*شكـــــراً دونا على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *بصى يا دونا حلو اوى الكلام اللى  انتى كاتباه ده بجد*
> *بس صدقينى فى ناس كتير اوى بتدور على الحب قبل الجواز *
> *وفى ناس كتيرة اوى ممكن ترفض انها تتجوز بسبب عدم وجود اى شعور متبادل مابين الطرفين*
> *لكن لما تيجى بقى تطبقى الكلام ده فى الواقع*
> ...



*ميررررسى يا ماريان على مرورك الجميل وتعليقك  الرائع وربنا يبارك حياااتك .​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *هل الزواج بلا حب يعيش ؟ !!
> سؤال محير من الصعب الاجابه عنه
> فهناك من يقول ان الحب هو الحياه والزواج بدونه قد يكون مصيره الفشل
> 
> ...





*موضوعك جميل جدااا وللغايه

 الزواج بدون  حب لالالالالالالا  يعيش

 وان عاشوا معىبعض يكون بالاكراه لاجل الخوف الاولاد  لاشياء اخرى

حتى فى الصداقه هل تصادقين فتاه لا ترتاحى لها  بتكون كئيبه  (( صح )) وعندما تدنو منك تشعرى بالضيق والملل

كل شيئ فى الحياه مبنى على الحب

نجد بعض الاولاد يضعون ابائهم او امهاتهم فى دار ترعى الشيخوخه لماذا  ؟؟؟؟ مفيش محبه

والمحبه لولاها ما بذل رب المجد ذاته لاجلنا

ولم يكن هناك حب بين الزوجين ممكن هناك عشره  تعود استلطاف والا صعبت المعيشه

نجد ان بعض الزيجات تفشل لماذا مفيش حب والكاهن مهما يعمل مفيش فايده يتصالحوا ثم يعود النكد العائلى

لكن لو فيه محبه  بالفلاحى  (( كل واحد يمرر اخطاء الاخر )) وينسها

وهذا مجرد راى متواضع لى 
*
شكراا لموضوعك


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

مادام الانسن لايقدر على البتوليه ,, فليتزوج

 لكن هو وحظه بقه 

موضوع رائع جدااا شكراا  

يسوع معكم


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



dona nabil قال:


> ههههههههههه لا مش بالظبط كده بس لو ميرنا تحب اشرحلكوا قصدهاا ايه انا معنديش مااااانع:t30:


 
اه يا دونا اشرحى 
امبارح فى وعظة كانت على فترة الخطوبة اتقال انى الجواز التقليدى بينجح اكتر ​


----------



## dodi lover (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*                                                                     ولاندري أي الحزبين افضل



أى أفهم من كلامك يا دونا انك لا تمانعين بالزواج بدون حــــــــــــب؟!!!


ان الزواج رباط قائم على المحبة والود والترابط القوى بين الزوجين ولا نستطيع ان نعيش بدون حــب


فالحب هو الهواء الذى نتنفسة يا دونا كما قولتى وانى انة:



اذا كان الزواج بغير حـــــــــــب


فهو لا يجب ان نطلق علية زواااج 


بل نطلق علية ثفقة أو لهو أو تجربة أو لعبة


أو اأى مسمى غير الزواااااج


وميرسى ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع*​


----------



## مينا 188 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*جميل جدا كل التعليقات ممتازه 
ولكن كلمه للاخ حانوتى لانه بيقول  
(انى مفيش حاجه اسمها حب
غير حب ربنا للبشر
حب السيد المسيح للبنى ادم)
ولكن فى حبنا لبعض فى المسيح 
لان الله محبه 
لو المسيح قال حبوا اعدائكم 
يبقى مش هنحب بعض 
مجرد راى 
شكرا مره تانيه دونا *​


----------



## اخوكم (19 أغسطس 2008)

*



			هل الزواج بلا حب يعيش ؟ !!
سؤال محير من الصعب الاجابه عنه 
فهناك من يقول ان الحب هو الحياه والزواج بدونه قد يكون مصيره الفشل


وعلى الجانب الاخر هناك فريق يؤمن بأن الموده والرحمه والعشره بين الزوجين 
قد يصل بهما الى اسما معاني الحب بل هو اقوى من الحب نفسه


وهذا الاختلاف من طبيعة البشر 
ولكن لو نظرنا بمن حولنا لوجدنا ان الزواج بدون حب))خطر)) بل انه يدق اول 
مسمار في نعش الزواج


والزواج ليس مجرد رباط اجتماعي بين رجل وامرأه .. بل هو مسئوليه تقع على 
عاتق الاثنين معا وشركه رأسمالها التفاهم العطاء بلا حدود


والحب بمثابة الماء والهواء الذي يمنح الزوجين الحياه والبقاء والاستمرار 
في وجه أي عاصفه مفاجئه


هناك من يقول بان الزواج بدون حب امر مخيف لان الارتباط العاطفي يجعل 
الاثنين في حالة شعور دائم بالامان .. والزواج بدون حب يجعل كلا الطرفين غارقا 
في الاحساس بالعزله والخوف والترقب ويمتليء كل طرف بالرغبه بجرح الطرف 
الاخر


ويقول البعض ايضا .. اننا ندفع ثمن الزواج دون حب من صحتنا النفسيه 
والعقليه


لكن بالحب يكون بامكاننا الانتصار معا على المشكلات التي تواجهنا ويمتليء 
قلب الانسان بالاحساس بأنه محبوب ومقبول لشخصه بكل صفاته الحلوه وغير 
الحلوه بعيدا عن زواج المصلحه القائم على اسباب المال والمنصب 
))والذي دائما مايفشل))


وفي الزواج القائم على الحب يجد كل طرف القدره على الانسجام مع نفسه ومع 
شريك حياته ولكن عندما يختفي الحب من الزواج تصبح الحياه مع النفس ومع شريك 
الحياه عذابا .. وترى الرجل يغرق في العمل والسهر خارج البيت والمرأه تخرج 
غضبها في ابناءها ومشاكل دائمه بالبيت مع الزوج


وفي الزواج على اساس الحب تعيش ونوافذ احاسيسك مفتوحه لاستقبال رسائل 
الموده والتفاهم وارسالها


ومع الزواج دون حب تصبح النوافذ بالعقل مغلقه
وفي الزواج على اساس الحب انت تسعى لتحسين صورتك امام نفسك


وفي الزواج دون حب انت تتعمد هزيمة نفسك في النهايه


هناك مزايا لاتحصى في الزواج على اساس الحب 
وسلبيات بلا عدد في الزواج بدون حب 
ولكن الحياه علمتنا ان العواطف لاتخضع لقواعد ثابته 
فهناك نماذج لاناس تزوجت عن حب وفشلت ووصل الزوجان الى مفترق طرق وباتت 
حياتهما معا مستحيله
وهناك اناس تزوجوا بدون حب واستقامت حياتهما ووصل الزوجان الى مرحله ساميه 
من التفاهم والرضا والسعاده 


انها مسأله محيره فعلا ..
ولاندري أي الحزبين افضل


ولكني اؤمن بأن الحياة بلا حب شقاء والمهم ان يسعى كل منا الى اعلى درجات 
الحب مع النفس ومع الاخرين حتى يصبح للحياة معنى 


عموما قد نتفق وقد نختلف واترك لكم حرية ابداء الرأي في هذه القضيه 
الشائكه..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بجد الموضوع جميل جداً وعجبنى بس ليا تعليق عليه ومش هقوله لانى احب احتفظ بيه لنفسي عشان محدش يزعل .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

> النهيسى قال:
> 
> 
> > مادام الانسن لايقدر على البتوليه ,, فليتزوج
> ...


*الموضوع مش موضو ع حظ لكن يا اما يكون فى حسن اختيار او تسرررع فى اخذ القرار يعقبه الندم.
 ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > اه يا دونا اشرحى
> > امبارح فى وعظة كانت على فترة الخطوبة اتقال انى الجواز التقليدى بينجح اكتر ​


*انا فى القرارات المصيريه دى يا مرنون مبحبش التعميم يمكن أحياناً الجواز التقليدى بينجح لكن الاكيد انها مش قاعده ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> dodi lover قال:
> 
> 
> > *                                                                     ولاندري أي الحزبين افضل
> ...


*ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل يا خالد وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> مينا 188 قال:
> 
> 
> > *جميل جدا كل التعليقات ممتازه
> ...


*رد ممتااز يا مينا ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*.


----------



## emy (30 أغسطس 2008)

*انا شايفه ان الجواز اللى مبنى على الاحترام *
*بيعيش اكتر من الجواز اللى مبنى عالحب *
*شكرا يا قمر عالموضوع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

> اخوكم قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> > بجد الموضوع جميل جداً وعجبنى بس ليا تعليق عليه ومش هقوله لانى احب احتفظ بيه لنفسي عشان محدش يزعل .*


*ميررررسى على مرورك وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

> emy قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا شايفه ان الجواز اللى مبنى على الاحترام *
> ...


*كتييييير كلامك ده بيكوون صح ياأيمى..ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هل الزواج بلا حب يعيش ؟ !!
> سؤال محير من الصعب الاجابه عنه
> فهناك من يقول ان الحب هو الحياه والزواج بدونه قد يكون مصيره الفشل
> 
> ...







```
والحب بمثابة الماء والهواء الذي يمنح الزوجين الحياه والبقاء والاستمرار
في وجه أي عاصفه مفاجئه
```

*باختصار برايي هي الصخرة لو تم بناء
البيت على الصخرة  مهما ضربته
العواصف فانا لن تؤثر كثيرا"
مشكورة  Dona Nabil

ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...


----------



## mina_picasso (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي Dona علي الموضوع الجميل جدااااااااا دة اللي مينفعش الواحد يمر علية بدون ما يعلق.

وأنا راي ان الواحد ميقدرش يعيش بدون حب ايا كان نوع الحب.

وان الزواج اللي قام علي الحب فهو زواج ناجح جدا ولكن لكل قاعدة شواز.

ولكن برضي في حب بيجي بعد الجواز وبيكون ناجح جدا.

لكن أنا عن نفسي بفضل الحالة الأولي ولكن أهم حاجة لنجاح الجواز هو الأحترام المتبادل لكي الطرفين.

ولكن قبل كل شي واهم الأهم هو وجود ربنا وسطهم ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> mina_picasso قال:
> 
> 
> > *مرسي Dona علي الموضوع الجميل جدااااااااا دة اللي مينفعش الواحد يمر علية بدون ما يعلق.
> ...


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع فعلا جميل خالص
مرسي يا دونا انك كتبتيهولنا
انا بشوف مينفعش زواج بدون حب 
لان الحب بيخلينا نعدي حجات كتير قوي
يعني لو جواز من غير حب وعدت عليهم صعوبات الحياة
ومشاكلها مهو الدنيا مبتفضلش وردي وجميلة علطول
يعني اقصد صعوبات كتير بتقابل الزوجين مثل المرض لاحدهم 
او ظروف مادية صعبة او مشاكل من اي نوع اية اللي يخلي الناس تتحمل
وتشيل بعض غير علشان الحب
بس فية بردو حالات استسنائية قليلة شفناها نجحت في زواج الصلونات 
بدون حب لانهم كانو يتبادلو الاحترام ومع العشرة تولد حبمن رعاية الطرفين مصالح بعض وخوفهم علي بعض وعلي الاولاد اللي نتجو  *


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع
ومن راييى الخاص ان الزواج اذا كان بلا حب
هايعيش ولكنه هايعيش مريض كله وهن وضعف
لان اهم عنصر ينقصه وهو الحب 
والحب زى النور اللى بينور حياه الزوجين من غيره اكيد
هايكونوا عايشيين فى ظلام دامس
والاسوء من كدهخ لو كان احد الطرفين يحب الاخر والطرف الاخر 
لا يحبه
بجد بتكون كارثه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## viviane tarek (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جامد جدا" يا دونا
ومحيير بجد
ومانقدر نقول اى الاتجاهين صح100-100
الكلام القراتة من تعليقات حلو اوى اوى وخصوصا" 
كلام وليم فعلا"زى ما انا عوزة اقول
الحب جميل اوى وبيهون على الانسان اشياء كتير
وعموما" لكل قاعضة شواز
وشكرا" يا دونا دة مش غريب عليكى 
تجلنا بمواضيع جميلة جدا"
شششششكككككررررراااااا""""""""" *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> لوقا عادل قال:
> 
> 
> >


*شكراً على مرورك وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع فعلا جميل خالص
> ...


*عندك حق الحب بيجعل مشاكل الحياه الزوجيه تمر بسهوله  .. رأيك  رائع ميرررسى على المشاركه و ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> ومن راييى الخاص ان الزواج اذا كان بلا حب
> هايعيش ولكنه هايعيش مريض كله وهن وضعف
> لان اهم عنصر ينقصه وهو الحب
> ...


*شكراً لك على المشاركه الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع جامد جدا" يا دونا
> ...


*ميررررسى يا حبيبتى على تعليقك الرائع ومجاملتك الرقيقه وربنا يعوض تعبك:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------

